# Streamer fishing



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive always been pretty much a big fan of weigthed streamers...clousers, sculpins ....etc ...Ive always fished everything weighted using a intermidate tipped line .....I've never been a big fan of the 10ft sink tips as those who have fished them know they can be kinda clumsy on anything other than the fast action rods......But for this yr I have purchased 2 Jim Teeny mini tip lines, 5ft tips with a 4 IPS sink rate.....in a 5wt and 6wt.....so now I will be useing those lines to fish unweighted streamers .....Decievers , Big spun fur head flys.....etc....Ive always fished a 6wt for smallies but I'm gonna go out with a 5wt in the truck every trip this yr....and give a 5wt a try.....Ive got a whole storage box full of weight stuff ....so now the task has begun of tying my unweighted offerings.......with the rains and the cold front fishing this weekend may be if'y so its time to tye......


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I love streamers, in fact, my name on another forum is "streamerguy" I love them so much lol. I've used sink tips and full sinking lines before, but not all that much. Want to fish them more this year. I usually just floating line with split shot to get the fly down, and I almost always use cone or headheads. Most of my streamer fishing is done on a 6wt.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I used to do the split shot thing ......yrs ago.....then the Dumbell eye's , cone heads , and now fish skulls & sculpin helmets.....And I still will use them....I usally use a int. tip with the closers and such.....but am looking forward t giving these mini tips a try.....when I streamer fish I very ...very ...rarely use a floating line unless the conditions call for it....in fact the last few smallmouth trips I did ..I didnt even have a floater with me.....But yep I agree I really like to streamer fish as well ..after nymphing for trout from late fall till late spring .....going out and chuckin a 4-5'' streamer at a smallie or a large trout is almost theraputic.......


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm trying the combo of a fast sink poly leader and neutral buoyancy streamers more this year. I really think it will pay off when I can start wading the upper Hocking this summer, getting streamers down without heavily weighting them.


----------

